# rudee/Va Beach



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

Just out of curosity, And as I have never heard/seen/read any info on it. Can you walk out on the end of the rudee/Va Beach jettie and fish from the end? Or is it strictly off limits? I know in Texas alot of the jetties are designed to be walked on/fished from.

any word would be nice..

thanks..


shore


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

Nah, the city of Virginia Beach frowns upon that. Back in the days(20-30 some years ago) you use to be able to fish off of the rocks, but now if you try it and get caught, the man in the blue suit with a nice shiney badge will show off his writing skills by writing you a ticket for it. It sux too, because in the fall you can bail striped bass at the end of the jetty


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ya kno wi have never seen nor heard of anyone gettin a ticket there ,,, also I know at one time there was a sign there dont know if it still is but i do know here latly everytime i go by there or even last sunday whne we came back in the jettie was loaded full of people walking and fishing even down by the old resturant there was people on the rocks at the wall ,,,, must of been a total of a hundred people along that jettiie that day so if its legal i would say ??????????????? but that day it seemed to be ok


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well you have to use common sence when fishing off the rocks, if you go in the middle of summer when lifeguards, police and police boats are everywhere, chances are you will get busted quick, but if you fish it in nov, dec, jan, feb, mar, apr, then chances are you will be fine, no tourist cold weather etc = no cops. I have seen people get tickets out there on the jetty. also if you can be stealthy, you can fish it at night year round now if you fish off the rocks over at croatan the cops usually just tell you to get off of them but no ticket. If you fish it at any point in time its a gamble you could have to pay or you might get away with it, it just depends on how bad you want it. also the no tresspassing sign gets "accidentally" knocked down often, if it is down then there is no way they can write you a ticket


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

was there this weekend and the night we got there we fished the inlet had an eel soakin beside the jetty in a rod holder and i walked out onto the jetty to cast a spoon. When i got out onto the jetty i noticed that there is kinda a paved walkway ontop of it made if very easy to walk out on but once you got off of that it gets trickier. anyways i went out there at night and noone said nothin to me and i was parked in the parkin lot right there that says lot closed at midnight towing enforced and it was after midnight and my truck was still there when we left. probally wouldda happened different during the summer:--|


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

You can fish the areas that have concrete, but once you start fishing on the rocks look out. I think in the up and coming weeks as people start leaving their houses more, you'll start seeing this enforced more. Also, I've actually received a ticket for fishing on the pilings under the rudee inlet bridge, so use your common sense there. Watch out for biker patrol.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

So you can legally fish where the concrete is? is that what you are saying GW? and im glad that i know that you cant fish around the bridge anymore cause i used to do it all the time so that prolly saved me a few bucks. thanks


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hmmm*

I fish under the bridge all time for specks, pups, and flounder. I have never gotten a ticket nor been harassed. The only time I saw anyone get a ticket is when two guys were out on the part that says keep off. If you stay in the municiple parking lot or on the rocks under the bridge you should be fine. But as for the jetti next to the beach. THey took down the sign and paved the top of it last summer. Now the sign is facing where the restaraunt used to be. So if your 16-17 I would try it to see what happens. They're not going to give you a ticket just a warning. GOOD LUCK tight lines.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hmmm*

I fish under the bridge all time for specks, pups, and flounder. I have never gotten a ticket nor been harassed. The only time I saw anyone get a ticket is when two guys were out on the part that says keep off. If you stay in the municiple parking lot or on the rocks under the bridge you should be fine. But as for the jetti next to the beach. THey took down the sign and paved the top of it last summer. Now the sign is facing where the restaraunt used to be. So if your 16-17 I would try it to see what happens. They're not going to give you a ticket just a warning. GOOD LUCK tight lines.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

they wrote tickets there even 20+ years ago cause i got around 1985 or 86


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

Bassboy: In regards to fishing under and around the rudee inlet bridge, you can. I just wouldn't fish from the bridge pilings. That's where the no trespassing signs are. You can fish on the concrete with no problem near where the old lighthouse restaurant use to be. You can also fish on the rocks from where the restaurant use to be all the way to the bridge. 

Kicknbass: I believe Bassboy was asking about going to the end of the jetty. He said "Can you walk out on the end of the rudee/Va Beach jettie and fish from the end?". You are not allowed (by law) to fish at the end of the jetty. They did concrete the portion of the jetty where the lighthouse restaurant use to be, but as far as them pouring concrete on the jetty all the way to the end, they have not. I don't think the city will do this, due to the fact that it would cause too much fun for the locals of the area (just my honest opinion.)


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Wrong*

I don't know when you went down there last but I foshed the whole fall down there and a couple of times this winter. I got hung in the rocks a few times cause the puppies were biting inches away from it. I walked all the way to the end of the rocks and in fact it IS paved. If in fact the rocks aren't paved on top I'll take you fishing on my boat FREE of charge and I don't even know you....

And if you don't believe me ask the 100 people that fishbones was talking about as we entered the inlet a couple of weeks ago. I know all of them wouldn't have scaled the rocks especially the girl with no shoes in the 2 piece bakini. I don't think he was going to mention that with Mrs. Bones looking over his shoulder


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeppers actully there was 2 of them in that there mix lol


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*just to clear up*

yes the middle rocks on the jetty ARE PAVED. it is a clear easy walkway down the entire thing but its only wide enough to walk on. Like i mentioned before i was out there past midnight and it was very easy to walk on w/ out a light and this was this past weekend


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow. If I'm wrong, then I appologize. If you are saying that they paved it, then that is actually a good suprise to me. It's about time. I know that last year it was not paved, and you were not allowed to go to the end. If it is paved, I appologize for any confusion, and thanks for the heads up. I'll have to go check it out this morning on the way to work.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*Nice*

I think i might have to hit that up this weekend, on my return from Maryland.. it is the after deployment family visits.. lol..might drop a line sun evening or so.
thanks for all the info


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Np*



G W said:


> Wow. If I'm wrong, then I appologize. If you are saying that they paved it, then that is actually a good suprise to me. It's about time. I know that last year it was not paved, and you were not allowed to go to the end. If it is paved, I appologize for any confusion, and thanks for the heads up. I'll have to go check it out this morning on the way to work.


Just as another heads up I spoke to Todd from lighthouse earlier today and he said the stripers are pushing all the bait up to the shore. The boats are fishing almost as close as they can to the beach. They aren't monsters but most in the 20# range.


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

*rudee*

i was there awhile back it was paved as i walked down the path i turned around and there is a sign saying stay off rocks so im going to go fish a long as i can


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

KICKNBASS said:


> Just as another heads up I spoke to Todd from lighthouse earlier today and he said the stripers are pushing all the bait up to the shore. The boats are fishing almost as close as they can to the beach. They aren't monsters but most in the 20# range.




GO GET EM BOYS


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Saturday*

I might head out really early in the a.m. and try to be back in time for the psycho meeting. We' ll see what the weather is like.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

KICKNBASS said:


> I don't know when you went down there last but I foshed the whole fall down there and a couple of times this winter. I got hung in the rocks a few times cause the puppies were biting inches away from it. I walked all the way to the end of the rocks and in fact it IS paved. If in fact the rocks aren't paved on top I'll take you fishing on my boat FREE of charge and I don't even know you....
> 
> And if you don't believe me ask the 100 people that fishbones was talking about as we entered the inlet a couple of weeks ago. I know all of them wouldn't have scaled the rocks especially the girl with no shoes in the 2 piece bakini. I don't think he was going to mention that with Mrs. Bones looking over his shoulder




Nope he sure didn't mention that part.............I like how small details are left out of the fishing trips......


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> Nope he sure didn't mention that part.............I like how small details are left out of the fishing trips......



Damn busted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hope you have a comfy couch...almost as bad as the blonde down in sandbridge incident


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

some things are better left out of the storys depending on who your telling


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

God forbid if it were me and a few chics on the pier and we are looking at a REALLY handsome guy with a sexay lil bod and word gets back to our betterhalf's....then it would be a whole nother story.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

hankadank said:


> some things are better left out of the storys depending on who your telling


I just wonder what all REALLY happened while I was away in the UK....


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> God forbid if it were me and a few chics on the pier and we are looking at a REALLY handsome guy with a sexay lil bod and word gets back to our betterhalf's....then it would be a whole nother story.


i think females in general just need something to complain about


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Hhhhmmmmmmmmm Hehehe :d


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

AndyUSCG said:


> i think females in general just need something to complain about


Makes a note to smack a smart ass on Saturday....


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Break out the brass Knucks sweety. I'll sit on him. You hit him!!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> Makes a note to smack a smart ass on Saturday....


see shes already complaing abotu having to smack me around..geezz


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

AndyUSCG said:


> see shes already complaing abotu having to smack me around..geezz



And if we didnt complain about ya'll ....then ya'll would think no one loves ya's........


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*OOOooops*

I think I let the cat out of the bag!!
Kick his ass Kim. He still didn't bring my tote back


----------

